# Fliegenfischen im Winter



## HenningOL (18. November 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin noch recht neu in diesem Thema. Im Prinzip scheint die Hauptsaison vorbei zu sein. 
Da frag ich mich aber, wer geht da noch Fliegenfischen? Und auf was?

Ich habe durch Google zwei Berichte gefunden - einer geht da auf Hecht und ein andere hat Spaß an Rotaugen. 

Was ich mich frage wie erfolgversprechend ist das?

Also, was macht ihr im Winter? Fliegenbinden?

Grüße
HenningOL


----------



## volkerm (18. November 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Winter*

Moin Henning,

bastel ein paar Wooley Bugger, Sinkschnur drauf, und los.
Da bleibt zu jeder Jahreszeit was haengen.


----------



## Lommel (18. November 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Winter*

Weiss nicht wie weit das von dir weg ist, aber im Winter gibt es zwischen Roermond und Eindhoven folgenden Forellensee: http://derondebleek.nl/vliegvissen/

Erlaubt ist hier nur Fliegenfischen. Besetzt wird nur jährlich und es herscht reines Catch und Release. Die Holländer nennen diesen See "Klein Ostvoornse", du kannst grosse Regenbogen und Saiblinge fangen. Eine Besonderheit ist das du Belly Boote mieten kannst. Hat schon was geiles, wenn du so über den See paddelst und mit der Fliegenrute fischst. Auch Waten ist erlaubt, ideal für Wurfübungen im Winter. Nachteil: Billig ist anders.


----------



## HenningOL (18. November 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Winter*

Danke für die Tipps.

Der See in den Niederlanden ist schon 3 1/2 Stunden mit dem Auto - das übersteigt dann wohl mein Budget. Jedenfalls wenn ich alleine fahre... na, ich behaltet das mal im Hinterkopf.

Grüße
HenningOL


----------



## GoFlyFishing (21. November 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Winter*

Hallo, 

im Winter gehe ich gern mal auf Hecht, am Baggersee... Schon gut gefangen, meistens grundnah, und mit eher langsam geführten gern mal neonfarbenen Streamern...

Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## jaykop (21. November 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Winter*

Ich fische ab Herbst bis zur Schonzeit auch mit der Fliege auf Hecht, Zander  etc. . Das Fliegenfischen beschränkt sich ganz und gar nicht auf die warme Jahreszeit. Nur die Gewässer musst du anpassen, weil viele Fische im Winter in tieferes Wasser ziehen wo sie unter Umständen mit der Fliege nicht mehr zu erreichen sind.
MfG,
Jakob


----------



## Steff-Peff (21. November 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Winter*

Für viele sind der Spätherbst und Winter die beste Äschenzeit !
Ich habe auch schon bei Minusgraden hervorragend auf kleine Trockenfliegen (!) gefangen.

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Brachsenfan (24. November 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Winter*

Hallo zusammen!

 Ich habe erst vor einigen Monaten mit dem Fliegenfischen angefangen.
 Aber, ich fange meine meisten Hechte(fast schon ausschließlich) in den Monaten November-Januar. Bisher allerdings nur mit Jerk und co.

 Die Hechte stehen bei uns zu dieser Zeit ja oft auch schon recht Ufernah.

 Ich werde es dieses Jahr auch mal mit der Fliege auf Hecht versuchen.

 Hab mir da auch schon ein schönes Muster gebunden.
 (Wenn ich dazukomm, bind ich die Tage noch den einen oder anderen.)

 Ich bin jedenfalls recht optimistisch, dass das funktionieren wird!

 Euch allen jedenfalls schonmal weiterhin Petri Heil!

 Gruß
 Brachsenfan


----------



## Sneep (24. November 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Winter*

Hallo,

jetzt ist mit die schönste Zeit zum Äschenfischen.

Man sollte aber 2 Sachen beachten. Die BF haben gerade abgelaicht. Deshalb sollte man auf das waten verzichten.

Zudem sollte man bei der Entnahme von Äschen beachten, dass um diese Zeit fast nur Rogner gefangen werden. Die müssen jetzt ihren Laich bilden und nehmen an Futter was sie kriegen können.
Trockenfliege ist aber fast nur noch um die Mittagszeit möglich, da  der Schlupf von Eintagsfliege je kälter es wird, sich immer mehr Richtung Mittag verschiebt.

sneep


----------



## Brachsenfan (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Winter*

So, vorgestern der erste Hecht auf Fliege.
 Zwar nur ein 60er, aber immerhin. der Anfang ist gemacht.

 petri an alle Fliegenfischer!

 Brachsenfan


----------



## Speedy585 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Winter*

Da kann ich Sneep nur beipflichten.
 Beste Zeit für Äschen. Die kommen beim Mittagsschlupf selbst bei Minusgraden noch hoch
 Gute Muster: Midges schwarz, Größe 18-20
 Braucht man ne gute Brille zum anbinden:g


----------



## Seele (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Winter*

Ich werd am 24. auch noch mal raus schauen. Zuerst auf Huchen dann auf Äschen. A bissl was geht immer. Nur stehen die Fische im Allgemeinen recht tief und man muss die Bisse die man bekommt auch verwerten.


----------



## ValiAngie (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Winter*

Hecht, Zander und Barsch.
Jetzt in der Schonzeit in den Bächen mit kleinen Nymphen auffe Döbel .


----------

